# Which brake blocks ?



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

do you Daiwa slosh 30 users install. I just picked up a new reel today and the manual didn't mention the blocks. Are there factory installed blocks. I saw that there is a small plastic bag with red and white blocks. Do I need to install these before using the reel or are they spares. Any other tips on using this reel would be appreciated. I have only used the penn 525 mag up until now, but wanted to try something with a little more line capacity.

Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Surf Cat, some people can cast the slosh without the brakes, I am not one of those.  

Start with both reds. If you feel the need to get more try different combinations. How I found it was 2 reds is slowest, next to fastest was 1 red, 1 red 1 white,2 whites,1 white and no brakes which spelled blow ups for me.  

You will prolly find it more challenging to cast than the 525 but once you get it dialed in I think you will love it. The drag is second to none IMO.


----------



## SuperTramp (Jun 8, 2005)

Yo Surf Cat.

Two red blocks, and red-rocket fuel in the bearings! Casts as far as I can, with no frags!

Sloosh 30, is nice to cast with heavier 25-30 lb line and heavier leads: 5ozs+. Probably works just fine with 20lb line also, but I use the sloosh 20 for that as I dont need more line capacity!

The Sloosh 20 is also one sweet reel, when using 20lb line! ( Same size but narrower, possibly square spool).

They have a reputation for being as tough as they come: I certainly have had no problems with mine after a decade of hard use!

Ps: The narrower slosh 20 can be turned into a real flying machine with .35mm line, if you use yellow-rocket fuel along with a single red-block: But you are definately getting towards blow-ups if the conditions are unfavourable: strong head/side winds!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*slosh 20 or 30*

Ryan White has the mag side-plates for both. It turns it into a Pussycat. The side-plates have a really good clicker as well. I use two magnets in mine. It comes with four. It is best to let Ryan install it. It is more than just takeing off the old and putting on the new one.No blow ups at all once it is dialed in.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

for the replies. I installed two of the red brakes and took it out for a test drive yesterday afternoon. Filled spool with 20 lb line and tossing a six oz. lead. All I can say is sweet!!


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Slosh 40?*

Have any of u used the 40 size? I'm interested in the 40 b/c I want this real to work also for boat duty (for blues and stripers) with 30-40# big game? Will the 40 size not cast well? I'm actually looking at the HV which is the newer version of the slosh (unlike the slosh, it has the "super speed shaft" and aluminum spool).
http://www.daiwa.com/tackle/reels/conv/slxhv/index.html


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surfcat,

The red blocks are the way to go initially. Take a look at them before you install. One side is rounded and the other is flat. Install flat side out for max braking, rounded side out gives a little more speed while maintaining good control.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks Tommy*

for the tidbit on which way to install the brakes. I did notice that the brakes weren't uniform and was wondering why.

You'd think these manufacturers could supply us newbies with a little better instruction manual  

Oh, just for clarification this reel is also the newer
model that I believe is based on the grand wave design as far as the spool is concerned.(super speed shaft)


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There are also the black blocks out there as well, which are in between the reds and the clears. I picked them up at TI's.


----------

